# The Amazon



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I give the Amazon another 5 years. After that we will have only pictures of what it was.

YouTube - Amazon dries up

--Nikolay


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Experts are blaming climate cycles, not global warming, for the drought, which has also led to enormous fires.

Brazilian meteorologists think the weather in the Amazon is affected by sunspots and water temperatures in the Pacific Ocean - factors which vary in regular patterns.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

If that's true, I am saddened by it. The Amazon is and has always been my favorite biome and South America in general first in the list of places I'd like to visit. The diversity of wildlife the Amazon supports is astonishing and it would be a horrific loss were we to loose it. 

I wonder if it were gone if it would make people sit up and pay attention it?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Quite disturbing, isn't it? It's really a shame if it is caused by man, and not natural developments.

Not that it compares, but we are in one of the worst droughts I've seen in my 40+ years of living here. All of the swamps, creeks, beaver ponds and dams are totally dried up. It makes me wonder what it will be like in a few years if something doesn't change.
I put a few water dishes/tubs out in the yard for the birds and wildlife this summer and it was amazing how many critters we seldom see were using them....


----------

